# INCHEON | Songdo The Sharp Central Park 3 | 170m x 2 | 557ft x 2 | 40 fl x 2 | Com



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

Developer - NSIC(New Songdo International City)
Contractor - Posco E&C
Development period - 2016~2019
Location - Songdo E5 Residential Block


----------



## korea2002 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Development Information*

Recent Information
Marketing or Public Relations(PR) will start in January,2016.
Contractor is changed into Posco,but Original Contractor is Daewoo.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Gale Central Park, Yeonsu-gu, Incheon, South Korea
134m / Residential / App / 2019-2022


40 Fl: x2


Very nice looking building, especially for a residential one. Will be located in Songdo next to central park, the lot between the Songdo Central Park Hotel and the Orakai Songdo Park Hotel. Construction to begin in H1 2019.












http://www.viva100.com/main/view.php?key=20180830010009665


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Digging this project up from three years ago...

POSCO will offer these apartments for sale under the name "POSCO The Sharp Central Park III".

There will be 351 units for sales, and the buildings will top at 40 floors, as previously reported. Sales will begin this August.










https://news.naver.com/main/read.nhn?mode=LSD&mid=sec&sid1=101&oid=011&aid=0003592537

http://www.seoulfn.com/news/articleView.html?idxno=350426

There's also a recently published completely different render, which is much better. At this point I'm not sure which render is the final one, although I think it's better to lower our expectations and assume it's the first one.










http://cafe.daum.net/skyscrapers/JVFj/12482


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Ugh, look at those roads. What a waste of space.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

http://www.thesharp.co.kr/prj/const...ECT_ID=P_200&type=construct&pid=1600&mid=1601


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Please delete this thread, as a better updated thread about this project already exists (link: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1881488)


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Error


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

nice project with pretty good looking public space.


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------



## kimahrikku1 (Dec 24, 2012)

포스코건설 더샵


더샵, 브랜드, 분양안내




www.thesharp.co.kr


----------

